# July Brookies



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Big Medicine said:


> Cruiseplanner1- I always stuff a head net or two in my vest when I'm fishing in the UP. Best $4 I've ever spent





cruiseplanner1 said:


> Thank you for the advise.


Go to a Military Surplus and get the ones with the built in hoops. They work much better than the simple net only ones IMO.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

zzcop302 said:


> I'm hoping my luck will change when I get a chance to get back out there with some incredible spinners that were sent to me by someone I think we are mutual friends with ... these spinners are a work of art and I can't wait to give them a good try.





Big Medicine said:


> Zzcop302 - that mutual friend taught me how to make spinners recently and tying flies about 20 yrs ago. He's extremely knowledgeable and passionate about his trout fishing. And I'm excited about his new waterproof camera that can take videos underwater. Have fun with those spinners and get ready to catch some fish.


That guy is trying not to overreact to receiving praise from his peers. And yes, I'm looking forward to using the new camera too. Should prove useful for future reports and such.


----------

